# In-ground soaking pool for my Desert Tortoise



## JohnnyB65

This is probably silly, but I have a half a bag of concrete mix left over from building an emergency water storage enclosure and was thinking of using it up on an in-ground soaking pool for my desert tortoise.

The thing is that I’m not sure if he will even use it on his own and it may end up as mosquito breeding pond. At least I can dump the water from my plastic tray that I use now into the vegetable planter when he’s done soaking. In all the years I’ve had this guy, only once did I actually see him go into a tray filled with water on his own. I think it was just in his way to where he was heading and he decided to go through it instead of going around it. 

I’m addressing this in the Desert Tortoise forum because I have never seen a natural soaking pond in the desert except for puddles after a rain which is usually during the winter months and dissipate pretty quickly after a summer rain. I’m not an expert, but I find it hard to believe that Desert Tortoises soak at all in the wild. 

Anyway I was just wondering if anybody actually had an in-ground soaking pool for a Desert Tortoise and if you have any suggestions.


----------



## tortdad

I made a concrete soaking pond but it's for a sulcata. He barely uses it but he does from time to time. I just have to make sure to broom out the water and replace it every couple days or it's filled with bugs.


----------



## Yvonne G

For my box turtles, I scooped out an indentation in their yard about 6" deep with sloping sides, then I mixed up the Redi-Mix and patted it into place all over the indentation. I left it rough for good footing. It has held up for about 10 years, but is now starting to leak, so will need to be replaced. Every morning I would go out there and scoop all the water out and refill it. I think this would work for a desert tortoise too.


----------



## JohnnyB65

tortdad said:


> I made a concrete soaking pond but it's for a sulcata. He barely uses it but he does from time to time. I just have to make sure to broom out the water and replace it every couple days or it's filled with bugs.


Every time I clean his water container there water bugs under it that look more like cockroaches and i hope they don't increase with the larger area, but I will not be picking it up. The idea of sweeping out the water got me thinking that maybe if I plant edible plants around it and I could sweep the water out to water them.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Yvonne G said:


> For my box turtles, I scooped out an indentation in their yard about 6" deep with sloping sides, then I mixed up the Redi-Mix and patted it into place all over the indentation. I left it rough for good footing. It has held up for about 10 years, but is now starting to leak, so will need to be replaced. Every morning I would go out there and scoop all the water out and refill it. I think this would work for a desert tortoise too.


This is what I was thinking of doing except that I didn't want to get on my hands and knees to empty it.


----------



## Yvonne G

I keep a plastic bowl handy by their yard and I don't get on my hands and knees, I just bend over, using the bowl to scoop and toss.


----------



## tortdad

JohnnyB65 said:


> Every time I clean his water container there water bugs under it that look more like cockroaches and i hope they don't increase with the larger area, but I will not be picking it up. The idea of sweeping out the water got me thinking that maybe if I plant edible plants around it and I could sweep the water out to water them.



That's what I did. I have some tall fountain grass and aloe Vera around it. It's about 3' wide, 5' long and 6" deep.


----------



## JohnnyB65

I’m getting ready to remove all my lawn and put in rocks or something to save water. The local water company is paying me to remove it so I’m going to need to grow something for my tortoise to eat and I think it will work out well having it around the soaking pool. Maybe it will even attract him to the pool.

I'm just now looking for the right spot to put it.


----------



## OCTortoiseGuy

I have made two in ground drinking/soaking holes made of concrete one for my Desert tortoise and a larger one for my Sulcata. I do same thing and swipe it out every few days to give it clean water. Here are some pictures.


----------



## Team Gomberg

I was going to tag OCtortoiseguy so he could show you his CDT pond but he beat me to it


----------



## ZEROPILOT

If you're handy, incorporate a drain. Just with gravity. I wish I had since my Redfoot about live in their pools this time of year and love to poo in them. I have to bucket bail and bleach them out two or more times a week.
I've been toying with the idea of making a depression in the next one for a small boat bilge pump. One that I could just attach a battery to and pump it out. Fill back in with a hose.
I'm always interested to see what others have done.
Mine are cement over paver bricks and covered with fiberglass resin for waterproofing.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves

JohnnyB65 said:


> I’m getting ready to remove all my lawn and put in rocks or something to save water. The local water company is paying me to remove it so I’m going to need to grow something for my tortoise to eat and I think it will work out well having it around the soaking pool. Maybe it will even attract him to the pool.
> 
> I'm just now looking for the right spot to put it.



Excellent that you are doing that. And great that there are rebates for it. Woo-hoo!
Succulents, many are tortoise edible, if not most all. So your growing succulent garden is your growing tortoise food garden.
Everyone should have succulent gardens. Even if it is a little corner. Here. There. Okay, everywhere.
Succulents and pollinator plants for our beloved bees. And edible flowers, too.
But succulents ... swoon ... I love all the textures, colors and forms. Sometimes they look like ocean coral or anemones to me.
And the great part is more variety of food for our little friends. Win-win-win.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Thanks for the photos Bruce, they are great. I started to build it last weekend, but I was thinking it would have to be larger and then when I started thinking about utilizing the water to grow a separate little food area, I didn’t know where to put it. It might be easier to find a location if it’s smaller.

I also like ZEROPILOTs idea for a drain, but it would have to flow out the side so that it could be utilized. I didn’t think about it, but I have an above ground fish pond with an overflow to buckets and I use a wet/dry vacuum to empty the buckets to stop the mosquitoes and I could do the same.

My real problem is finding a place to put it where it is out of the way.


----------



## OCTortoiseGuy

For the small pond I just swipe it out every day or so and put clean water in like you would do for a dog. I have plants planted around the small pond and it is under a tree, so when I sweep the water out it helps water those plants. As for the large pond I sweep it out every few day or when needed but I do have a drain on the out side that some of the water goes to. I also have small hose the puts fresh water in the pond every time my sprinklers go on.


----------



## Ariza

Johnnie = {{I find it hard to believe that Desert Tortoises soak at all in the wild.}} I agree Johnnie, I find it curious that the experts make such a big deal about soaking torts that live in dryness 90% of the year in the wild. BUT, I figure they know more than I do, perhaps torts in the wild would be healthier if they could soak sometimes. Funny thing is that Ariza HATES soaks and struggles to get out and I feel like I'm abusing her forcing her to stay in her plastic bucket of warm water.
I've been thinking of buying a glass lasagna container in a thrift store and burying it in the ground up to the top rim under the shade of the Mesquite tree. Then I can just lift it out to clean and replace the water (should be done every three days I think) and the water should be cool enough to drink because it's in the shade and in the ground. The lasagna container would be just big enough for Ariza to soak in IF and WHEN she wants to (she's 9x6 inches now). The area I plan to use does get sun in the morning so that would be great for the hot months if she wants to get inside the container and the water should be warm enough for a soak in the morning.


----------



## JohnnyB65

I’m still debating over where to put it and how much of the lawn to save. Yesterday my wife and I measured out an area that might work and already has grass, but she wants to save a much larger area then I was thinking because she likes setting out in the grass on lawn chairs. She claims there is less dust and its cooler with the grass.

My problem is that I need to fence off the tortoise area when I’m watching my daughter’s dogs and I would need a lot of fence to go where my wife wants it. I don’t like fences inside my yard and I’m trying to make a removable 5ft high fence strong enough to hold back her big heavy dogs, but the real problem is storing that amount of fence when I’m not using it. Right now I have 3- 8’x5’high fences to store and it’s already a problem. I would need at least 8 more to do what would be needed.

I’ve also been thinking of getting rid of the fish pond, but I can’t find anybody that wants them. I have some new neighbors that just started a pond and need to talk to them to see if they want some fish. I saw a couple of ¾” long dead fish on the side walk right near their pond and my fish are about 11 to 10 inches long so they may eat the neighbor’s fish.

Oh well, we are still hashing it out and I guess the concrete mix can wait a little longer.


----------



## ascott

JohnnyB65 said:


> I’m still debating over where to put it and how much of the lawn to save. Yesterday my wife and I measured out an area that might work and already has grass, but she wants to save a much larger area then I was thinking because she likes setting out in the grass on lawn chairs. She claims there is less dust and its cooler with the grass.
> 
> My problem is that I need to fence off the tortoise area when I’m watching my daughter’s dogs and I would need a lot of fence to go where my wife wants it. I don’t like fences inside my yard and I’m trying to make a removable 5ft high fence strong enough to hold back her big heavy dogs, but the real problem is storing that amount of fence when I’m not using it. Right now I have 3- 8’x5’high fences to store and it’s already a problem. I would need at least 8 more to do what would be needed.
> 
> I’ve also been thinking of getting rid of the fish pond, but I can’t find anybody that wants them. I have some new neighbors that just started a pond and need to talk to them to see if they want some fish. I saw a couple of ¾” long dead fish on the side walk right near their pond and my fish are about 11 to 10 inches long so they may eat the neighbor’s fish.
> 
> Oh well, we are still hashing it out and I guess the concrete mix can wait a little longer.




I made a impression in the dirt/mud , then smeared some concrete in the same shape, kept working the concrete until it began to harden....then left it alone for a couple of days....put a timer on a faucet, ran a little water line to the concrete wallow....and it would kick on each day for a fe minutes ....this was in another enclosure and the CDT would be spotted multiple times relaxing in the soaker....right in the center/deepest spot....so yes, they will use it...and you are still considering removing grass....folks need to realize that farmers use WAY TOO much water in this state on items that can be grown in other states where water is not an issue....thanks to that Brown guy----we regular folks are expected to stop showing and flushing while the farmers do no real changes...and while they keep growing those oh so essential almonds...lol....anyways, I am with your wife on the grass....I wish here in the high desert it was easy to grow the turf...I would have it all over the place....but anywhoo....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

IMO, you would want to use some metal mesh or chicken wire on top of your form and under the cement. Without this you run the chance that your cement pool will easily crack. I found this out with my first "free form" pools.
Water is no biggie here. It rains every stinking day. There is a canal next to every street. A pond or lake next to every development. The ocean is 11 miles to the east and the entire EVERGLADES is down the road to the west.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Thanks Angela, was planning on forming the thing the same way, but my yard is small and I'm always pushing wheelbarrows and hand trucks around the yard so I need to put it some place out of the way. 
I have a place next to the house in a corner that is fill with large round river rock that he likes to hang out. I have no idea why he likes the spot because the rocks are 4 to 6" in dia and just looks so uncomfortable, but he goes there all the time. I'm thinking about opening up a hole in the rocks for the soak and maybe he might just sit in it just because it will be the only flat spot in all those rocks.

I've been thinking of moving to some place that has water and is still desert when Ii retire, but it will have to be out of state. I looked at some property in northern NV near Reno but its so far from my grand kids and I would have to move everybody up there with me.


----------



## ascott

JohnnyB65 said:


> Thanks Angela, was planning on forming the thing the same way, but my yard is small and I'm always pushing wheelbarrows and hand trucks around the yard so I need to put it some place out of the way.
> I have a place next to the house in a corner that is fill with large round river rock that he likes to hang out. I have no idea why he likes the spot because the rocks are 4 to 6" in dia and just looks so uncomfortable, but he goes there all the time. I'm thinking about opening up a hole in the rocks for the soak and maybe he might just sit in it just because it will be the only flat spot in all those rocks.
> 
> I've been thinking of moving to some place that has water and is still desert when Ii retire, but it will have to be out of state. I looked at some property in northern NV near Reno but its so far from my grand kids and I would have to move everybody up there with me.



I bet he likes that spot because he gets an over all warm up quickly....they do like warm spots to lay upon as well as out in the open sun for short stints..perhaps he is warming his gut to get things moving, does he visit that spot early in the am and then in the evening before retiring for the night?....I would watch where he likes to lay on those rocks and put the soaker a little to the side of the spot--so as not to disturb his choice spot...I would allow him to retain that spot for what ever his reasons are, you know what I mean? 

Well, I bet your tortoise soaker will be a hit....the one I did in the other enclosure I talked about is now serving a different purpose here....where we live Ravens are an every day visitor...use to be that the neighbor would shoot the ground squirrels here that were trying to live under his buildings---which you know can create a structural issue....so he would then toss the bodies into a section of his property where his dogs could not get to them, well this would attract many ravens for feasting time, which was fine as the bodies needed to be recycled....however, while doing this the birds would get thirsty and low and behold, would drop into the CDT yards here on my property to partake of the water .....since I know I will not be able to rid the space of the Ravens, and they are a good clean up crew...I moved that big ole concrete wallow to a part of the yard where it is accessible to the Ravens, quail, sparrows, finch, road runners and all other birds...but not in the tortoise yards....it immediately cured the worrisome situation with them dropping in on the tortoise....so fair trade off ....now I need to make one in each of the four CDT yards....the water pans that are in their now are getting a little small for the tortoise as they creep up in size....


----------



## Ariza

Angela, could you post a pic of the concrete soaker that you made, the one being used by the ravens now? I might try making something like that. BUT, in the summer mold builds up in the water and with the rough surface isn't it a problem?

My father once built an outdoor laundry sink/tub by making a mold in the ground and then pouring concrete on it. Then he lifted the thing and righted it and voila, he had a sink.


----------



## JohnnyB65

The funny thing about this corner is that it only gets about an hour of sun in the morning and was the reason why I didn’t think of it before. I thought the water would be too cold except for in the middle of the summer.

We originally had large flower pots arranged around the area as a small rock garden with a garden table and chairs, but we never could get anything to grow in that spot. Now I just store my portable fencing up against the wall there.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Ariza said:


> ......
> My father once built an outdoor laundry sink/tub by making a mold in the ground and then pouring concrete on it. Then he lifted the thing and righted it and voila, he had a sink.


I did that way back in my younger years while going to college to make extra money. I built a large boat shaped thing for making concrete cow stanchions. There were 6 -16ft long stanchions that were made with one large wooden form that I pulled out with a fork lift. It was just a onetime job but I really had a lot of fun doing it. I ended up with a little more work installing steel cables across the front because the cows were climbing into it. It was a learning experience and it’s too bad I never had a chance to make more.


----------



## ascott

Ariza said:


> Angela, could you post a pic of the concrete soaker that you made, the one being used by the ravens now? I might try making something like that. BUT, in the summer mold builds up in the water and with the rough surface isn't it a problem?
> 
> My father once built an outdoor laundry sink/tub by making a mold in the ground and then pouring concrete on it. Then he lifted the thing and righted it and voila, he had a sink.




Yes....give me a minute....


----------



## ascott

Ariza said:


> Angela, could you post a pic of the concrete soaker that you made, the one being used by the ravens now? I might try making something like that. BUT, in the summer mold builds up in the water and with the rough surface isn't it a problem?
> 
> My father once built an outdoor laundry sink/tub by making a mold in the ground and then pouring concrete on it. Then he lifted the thing and righted it and voila, he had a sink.







I ran out and took a quick pic...the automatic waterer and timer is no longer on the waterer after I moved it from its original location...so I do it the old fashion way...I take a hose and stick my thumb on the end...spray out the muck for the most part and then lay the hose as you see it...let the new water flush out the old....as for the roughness of the waterer...It was made that was originally so that the tortoise would have traction in and out...so it is a desirable feature....also, there is no reason to scrub it out or wash it with anything because the water is changed out every couple of days or even daily as summer heats up full on....


----------



## Ariza

{{...It was made that was originally so that the tortoise would have traction in and out...so it is a desirable feature.}} Yes, that would be a plus, never thought of that. I think I'll try something like that in the pic, will have to make sure it's no deeper than 2 inches. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## OCTortoiseGuy

I agree I would not disrupt his spot he like to go to. I would but the drinking hole in a shady area if you have it.


----------



## ascott

Ariza said:


> {{...It was made that was originally so that the tortoise would have traction in and out...so it is a desirable feature.}} Yes, that would be a plus, never thought of that. I think I'll try something like that in the pic, will have to make sure it's no deeper than 2 inches. Thanks for the pic!



At the time it was made, the tortoise could nearly submerge his entire shell (the very top of the dome could still be seen)...and that was ad the very center of the soaker...and the edges of course gradually became shallow ...so the tortoise had the choice to submerge of walk outwards to be in a much more shallow area....


----------



## JohnnyB65

So I'm going to make mine tomorrow if it doesn't rain. I'm a little confused about the depth because I heard 6 inches and now I'm hearing 2 inches.


----------



## Yvonne G

If you have the sides sloping nicely, and not steep, you can make it deep enough to come up to the middle of the tortoise's sides. Some of them really like it deeper, but you won't know if he wants deep until you test it out.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Yvonne G said:


> If you have the sides sloping nicely, and not steep, you can make it deep enough to come up to the middle of the tortoise's sides. Some of them really like it deeper, but you won't know if he wants deep until you test it out.


Thanks Yvonne, 
Well I just checked the weather because it feels like rain, but it’s just going to be cold at 44° low and 63° high with 24 mph winds. The winds are going to be a problem because I don't want concrete mix blowing all over the place and my fish pond is close by so I’ll have to wait to mix the concrete mix until a calm day..


----------



## Ariza

Johnny, from what Ascott and Yvonne said, I seem to be wrong with the two inches limit. I think I'll make it 6 inches deep in the middle and leave it up to Ariza how deep she goes. Since the surface will be rough she'll have no trouble getting to the shallower sides. Good luck with yours, post pics when you get it done.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Yesterday turned out to be a really bad day weather wise. It was cold, windy and even rained. The tortoise never even came out.

Today it looks like it might be nice. I just now noticed that the rocks which are his favorite place actually get a lot of sun in the morning and probably warms up the rocks so that might be the reason he likes it so much.







I’m thinking about either removing the bird bath which is never filled up with water or putting the soak right next to it and maybe keep it full for the birds as well.

Anyway I'm going to wait until it warms up a little before digging it out.


----------



## ascott

JohnnyB65 said:


> Yesterday turned out to be a really bad day weather wise. It was cold, windy and even rained. The tortoise never even came out.
> 
> Today it looks like it might be nice. I just now noticed that the rocks which are his favorite place actually get a lot of sun in the morning and probably warms up the rocks so that might be the reason he likes it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m thinking about either removing the bird bath which is never filled up with water or putting the soak right next to it and maybe keep it full for the birds as well.
> 
> Anyway I'm going to wait until it warms up a little before digging it out.




Oh yeah.....that is exactly what I pictured by what you described previously....some rocks with concrete surrounded by walls with stucco...all warm up surfaces --like a really nice basking spot....


----------



## Ariza

I think the bird bath is very pretty, would look even prettier with some petunias growing at its base. The splashing water would be good for them and the Tortoises love petunia flowers, mine does. I'd say keep it and fill with water and put the soaker right close to that pipe on the wall on the right. Less work for you, the birds will like it, the tort will have sun and water, and the soak will be good for ground birds, if any, that visit your yard. Just my opinion, am thinking maybe I should do something similar but don't have a corner like that.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Ariza said:


> I think the bird bath is very pretty, would look even prettier with some petunias growing at its base. The splashing water would be good for them and the Tortoises love petunia flowers, mine does. I'd say keep it and fill with water and put the soaker right close to that pipe on the wall on the right. Less work for you, the birds will like it, the tort will have sun and water, and the soak will be good for ground birds, if any, that visit your yard. Just my opinion, am thinking maybe I should do something similar but don't have a corner like that.


I've tried to grow petunias years ago and they never really did well here, but I'll give it another try. We tried to grow a variety of plants in large pots around the walls, but for some reason nothing ever grew in that corner. We eventually pulled the pots out on to a corner of the patio where they grow like crazy..
The birds are always bathing in the torts water bowl and I'm sure they will also be in the soak. 
My only problem with the area is that I spray insecticide along the bottom of the wall to keep ants and terminates out of the house so I'm going to have to come up with a way to keep the tortoise away from the wall.


----------



## Ciri

One idea I've liked for providing water for desert tortoises is to dig a few depressions in the soil, and assuming you have dirt with some clay content like we do here in southern Arizona. Rainwater or water from the hose can fill up the shallow hole in the soil. It can be left to dry out in (assuming it gets direct sun) between fillings, so that kills off anything that otherwise might grow in the water. This is the low tech, low energy option. I kind of like that feature. I don't know if it would work in your California soil.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Thanks Ciri! The soil here is very sandy and water percolates pretty fast. I have pipes all around my trees with drain caps to do deep root watering and the water drains very quickly when filling them up. I’ve had to dig up around the pipes to add water absorbent material in order to slowly release the water to the roots. Concrete or plastic containers are really the only way to keep the water in place in this soil.

I’ve been trying to keep this particular area dry under the rocks to keep the neighbors pine trees from coming under my block wall. The original owners of the house next door planted pine trees right next to the wall and I’ve been fighting the roots ever since. Another neighbor had a lawn along the same wall right up to the wall and the tree roots actually lifted up the wall and then busted it into pieces during a wind storm.

I’m terrified that the trees are going to do the same thing on my wall so I don’t have any vegetation that’s not in pots near this wall. I also have 4” drains under the rock through heavy plastic to drain any rain water to the street from the rock area.


----------



## Ciri

You've obviously got this very well figured out. I'm really lucky that I haven't had to deal with that level of complexity in planning my backyard. It sounds challenging.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Ciri said:


> You've obviously got this very well figured out. I'm really lucky that I haven't had to deal with that level of complexity in planning my backyard. It sounds challenging.


Well I’ve had 20yrs to work it all out and I have personally dug up every square inch of my entire yard for irrigation, underground electrical and drainage pipes a couple of different times. I once even dug by hand a swimming pool for the kids and then I removed it when they grew up. One of these days I’ll move out of here to a larger piece of property and then I’ll need a tractor or something. LOL






Oh and I did have a little help from the grand kids.


----------



## Kevn Horton




----------



## Kevn Horton

how does this look for my baby ,,, pool is 3' x 4'


----------

